# requestFocus() auf ein TextField



## fabe (17. Jan 2004)

Hi!Also ich hab da ein Problem mit dem AWT Textfield und der Methode requestFocus():Wie schaffe ich es, dass nachdem ich mit der Methode setText() einen Text in das Textfield eingetragen hab, der Focus, mithilfe von requestFocus(), nach dem Text gesetzt wird?Wenn ich nur requestFocus() nach setText() aufrufe, steht der Focus immer vor dem Text.thx schonmal fabe


----------



## m!k3 (17. Jan 2004)

same Prob auch keine Antwort @Anfängerforum *g

Also wer was weiß... bitte sagts uns


----------



## bummerland (17. Jan 2004)

textfeld.setCaretPosition(int index)


----------



## m!k3 (17. Jan 2004)

klappt nicht wirklich  :cry:


----------



## fabe (17. Jan 2004)

Wollt mich bei dir bedanken becstift.Funktionierd einwandfrei.

@m!k3:
    Es funktionierd so:



```
Textfield eingabefeld = new Textfield();
eingabefeld.setCaretPosition( int pos );
eingabefeld.requestFocus();
```


----------



## stev.glasow (17. Jan 2004)

also folgendes geht:

```
tf.setText("test");
tf. setCaretPosition(tf.getText().length());
tf.requestFocus();
```

<edit> fabe kam mir zuvor


----------



## m!k3 (17. Jan 2004)

achso... danke Leute


----------

